# Chocolate 'better than kissing'



## Allegra (Apr 16, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Health | Chocolate 'better than kissing' - 

"Couples in their 20s had their heart rates and brains monitored whilst they first melted chocolate in their mouths and then kissed. 
Chocolate caused a more intense and longer lasting "buzz" than kissing, and doubled volunteers' heart rates. The research was carried out by Dr David Lewis, formerly of the University of Sussex, and now of the Mind Lab. " 

Objections anyone?   What a great discovery - I wonder if some scientists have anything better to do.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 16, 2007)

While it does have its humorous aspects, I'm inclined not to ridicule such research. We find out some very interesting aspects of how we human beings work that way, both our biochemistry (and biochemical reactions), as well as psychological and emotional components we may end up coming to understand a bit better.

... not to mention that the advertising people will now be able to create programs that should get them all very nice Christmas bonuses... (Hmmm. I wonder if a dose of chocolate causes a buzz that outlasts a nice big _cash_ bonus....)


----------



## Allegra (Apr 16, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> ... not to mention that the advertising people will now be able to create programs that should get them all very nice Christmas bonuses... (Hmmm. I wonder if a dose of chocolate causes a buzz that outlasts a nice big _cash_ bonus....)


 
On the other hand, the chocolate sales will definitely go down on Valentines day.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, both are quite nice, but I was never pounced on by a repulsive bar of chocolate.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 16, 2007)

How about chocolate kisses.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 16, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> How about chocolate kisses.


 
Why... the best of both worlds, of course...


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 16, 2007)

all hail the Hershey god.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 16, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> all hail the Hershey god.


 
LOL!   

Mind you, that nice cocoa-colored temple could get awfully sticky during the summer months....


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes,but do you say "I love you" to a bit of _chocalatrie?_


----------



## SpaceShip (Apr 16, 2007)

I could have told everbody that years ago - as my waistline will testify.

... and who wouldn't rather have a bar of chocolate first thing in the morning than a kiss from "morning mouth"?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 16, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> Yes,but do you say "I love you" to a bit of _chocalatrie?_



All the time!


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 17, 2007)

HoopyFrood said:


> All the time!


 
and why not?

chocolate is always there when you need it, and you can change brands without being labelled a hussy...


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 17, 2007)

And go for a quick nibble away from your desk, or even at your desk, without getting disciplined...

Have two bars on the go at once, if you're either forgetful, lazy or indulgent, without being labelled, well, many things...

You can't suffer stubble-rash from chocolate.

You can get a quick bar of chocolate from loads of locations, pretty much as you like, day or night, whenever you want

Few people complain about you indulging in gratuitous "public displays of chocolate"

A chocolate bar won't misinterpret your actions
(and therefore...)
You can't catch anything from chocolate and it won't lead you to situations that you may regret in the morning

Chocolate has been proven to be good for you (well, some types)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 17, 2007)

I suggest deep and detailed research into both!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 17, 2007)

It would go a long way toward explaining my pasting inches of chocolatbutter on my sandwiches......


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think they ever made out with me.....

LOL


----------

